# Ruger Super Blackhawk



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys,
This is my first post on this forum for I have been out of reloading for some time. My son just bought his first pistol and we are looking for some advice on powder for 44 spl loads pushing a 240 grain bullet.

What are some suggestions on where to start? Back in the day, when I was his age and just starting out on reloading, I used 2400, red dot, unique, to name a few. Just want to start out slow with buying a small quantity of ONE powder.
Thnx folks for any help.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I load primarily cast 240-255 grs for mine. Unique is my standby for intermediate loads (which is what 77 yr old wrists, etc. prefer). For high intensity loads, Elmer's original using 2400 is hard to beat, likewise H-110/ W296 have their place. (Which is top-end hot loads)


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have the bases covered. I use Unique, 2400 for the most part. I don't shoot cast but one of my favorite jacketed loads is 22gr of 2400 behind a 240 jhp or jfp. Out of the 2 I lean towards 2400. It measures easier than unique and seems to burn a little cleaner. I'm sure there are other powders suitable but I like your choices.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Appreciate the input fellas. I forgot to mention we will be using only jacketed bullets.
I think I'll start him out with a pound of 2400 and see how he does. My first pistol was a 7.5" RSBH in blue. His is the same but stainless.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Unique is the powder I us for 44sp loads. With out looking it up I want to say it was 7.5grains behind 240gr cast. GG


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

HS-6 is a great mid range powder that works well in 44 special. It generates good velocities with mid range pressure, which will usually get you a very accurate load.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Appreciate the input fellas. I forgot to mention we will be using only jacketed bullets.
> I think I'll start him out with a pound of 2400 and see how he does. My first pistol was a 7.5" RSBH in blue. His is the same but stainless.


 The load I listed (22gr of 2400 w/240gr jhp) is pretty stout. The Super Blackhawk is built like a tank but work up slowly looking for pressure signs as you go. You know the drill. I didn't have any trouble in my old 8-3/8 SW 629 for hunting loads. For paper punching I would back down a little. See what the books say.. I miss that gun, lost it in a burglary about 10 yrs ago. I was so distraught I went out and bought a Desert Eagle in 44mag. Ha!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

This post brings back memories. In 1973 I got a job in western Alaska as a fishing guide and I bought a Ruger New Model Super Blackhawk 44 mag as we walked up many a salmon creek and stepped over many a pile of fresh brown bear dung. I reloaded for it and used 444 Marlin bullets, 300 grain I think. One fisherman asked me if it was a 44 and I said yes and it's the most powerful handgun in the world (at the time). He said I need to file that front sight off. I asked why and he said so that when that bear jambs it up your ***** it won't hurt so bad.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

barbless said:


> This post brings back memories. In 1973 I got a job in western Alaska as a fishing guide and I bought a Ruger New Model Super Blackhawk 44 mag as we walked up many a salmon creek and stepped over many a pile of fresh brown bear dung. I reloaded for it and used 444 Marlin bullets, 300 grain I think. One fisherman asked me if it was a 44 and I said yes and it's the most powerful handgun in the world (at the time). He said I need to file that front sight off. I asked why and he said so that when that bear jambs it up your ***** it won't hurt so bad.


 LMAO,,, Good one!....Note to self: No scoped sidearms in bear country. No suppressors either, HA!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

24.5 of h110 with a 240 speer jsp is the hunting load for my super black hawk hunter model. This load has counted for at least a dozen deer and several hogs.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Superman70 said:


> 24.5 of h110 with a 240 speer jsp is the hunting load for my super black hawk hunter model. This load has counted for at least a dozen deer and several hogs.


In a .44SPecial (see original post). If so, I am surprised the gun is still in one piece.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope thats a full magnum load. He said he has a SBH.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Superman70 said:


> Nope thats a full magnum load. He said he has a SBH.


Yes sir he has the super black hawk but we are gonna start out shootin "shorts", I've always jokingly called them. 
Since I posted this I've found all my stuff which includes all my reloading manuals. I have a couple hunnerd hornady 240 gr hp swc bullets thyat he is gonna use to start his reloading career. Also found some old unique. Gonna start him out with 5.7 gr and play from there.

The only books I have with a 250 gr hp swc load are my old Speer manuals. None in Nosler, Sierra or Hornady. These are older manuals though, 1978, 1979ish.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Seeing as there are a few 44mag loaders on this post, I will ask a question I have.

I see the 265gr hornady FTX bullets, I believe they are for 444marlin. Can I load them in a 44mag SBH? Obviously start my loads low, or go off a higher grain bullet data. But I can't find anything for those bullets in the 44mag. I like the performance of the FTX, just want to start out safe and work up a load.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never tried anything that I couldn't find in a book but I'd bet that projectile would work. Bound to be some guys on here that have some info.

If the bullet diameter is .430 that is.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I trimmed some cases down to shoot the FTX bullets in a SBH. They wound up appx the same length as 44 Special. They didn't do anything wonderful in speed nor is their BC all that good so I kicked the project in the ditch. I do have some 44mag levergun loads with I believe the 240 gn FTX that I saved back for hunting. Since then I've read several posts on a variety of sites that state the bullet won't hold together on game. Many of those guys think the polymer tip splits the jacket at the front and the bullet just comes apart. I don't know myself, but I am having second thoughts about shooting anything with these rounds I have loaded.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I don't shoot cast but one of my favorite jacketed loads is 22gr of 2400 behind a 240 jhp or jfp


That's a good .44 magnum load ( I really like 2400 in my .44's) but that would be one hot .44 special load 

TH


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> That's a good .44 magnum load ( I really like 2400 in my .44's) but that would be one hot .44 special load
> 
> TH


 Oh man! My bad. Yes for certain that's a mag load! The op was looking for specials too. Jeez I almost didn't list the recipe just cause that one's getting a little warm for mags. Over the top for specials. I'm never going to list a recipe again, man that's scary.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

HP38 used to be a good standard load powder, but it has become scarce. I'd say that whatever non-mag pistol powder that you can find.....go with that.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bobby Miller said:


> HP38 used to be a good standard load powder, but it has become scarce. I'd say that whatever non-mag pistol powder that you can find.....go with that.


Cabelas in Buda had a bunch of HP38 on their shelf yesterday. Reloader 15, 17, and some Unique too.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Relax pg542. I did the same thing. When I see super black hawk my brain goes into handgun hunting mode. Elmer Keith was using 22 grains of 2400 with his 255 grain cast bullets in Colts and Smith and Wesson hand ejectors long before the 44 magnum was born. Those loads that we listed are in his near future. There is only one reason to keep.a big single action and that is hunting. Great hog medicine for sure.


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

I load 25 grains of imr 4227 with 240 grain speer jhp
Its a compressed load very hot but it's what my sb
likes the best . It also shoots well in my Winchester
lever action and ruger carbine. That carbine won me 
many hams at the turkey shoot shooting the strings
on swinging hams


----------

